# Clinics speicalising in over 40s



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone has drawn up a list of clinics (UK or anywhere) that specialise in the older mum?

The Malpani clinic purport to specialise in those with poor ovarian reserve (http://www.drmalpani.com/oopause.htm) Does anyone else have an opinion on this? Has anyone been treated by these guys?

Thanks

Dcon_blue

/links


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm actually answering my own question here ... but I have come across a list of clinics in the UK ... it can be found here: http://www.mothersover40.com/fertilityclinics.html

Has anyone got any opinions on these?

/links


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

And this is a list of success rates for women over 40 in American clinics ...

http://www.thehealthpages.com/articles/fertility/nyrates4.htm

/links


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi dconblue,

The best 2 clinics in the world are CCRM and Cornell in the US. They have had live births up to age 45 with ivf and I would absolutely recommend them, especially as in the US they can replace multiple embryos (as many as 6) which is important to increase chances of a live birth above age 40.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/521860

Links to CCRM and Cornell. I would really recommend that you book a telephone consult with one of these for a realistic assessment of your situation as well as ringing or consulting with one or two of the top UK clinics. It will cost, but is worth it to get good info.

http://www.colocrm.com/babyreunion.htm

http://www.ivf.org/stats.html

The website you quote is from 1999 and sadly out of date now. For information on success rates in the USA, try here.

http://www.sart.org/find_frm.html

Malpani - no over 40 success rates (or any success rates for that matter) on view, not a top clinic etc. etc.

Mothers over 40 - nice website for support and stories, but no up to date info. or experience with ivf. It is nearly all women who are pregnant naturally over 40 etc.

You need a top clinic in the UK who has good success rates and who have experience of and success with women over 40. You can look up the clinics and their success rates (and phone them) on the HFEA website. The ones that come to mind who have had live births over 40 are The Lister, UCH, Care Notts, Woking Nuffield, The London Fertility Centre. I got pregnant at the Lister and London Fertility Centre in the UK and at Cornell in the US (3 ivfs between ages 44 - 44.5). These are all some of the top clinics in the UK and I would recommend you start here.

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/Default.aspx

You may consider going abroad as it is cheaper. But research this and find clinics who have experience and success over 40 or who are top in their country for results. Most women here are going abroad for donor eggs, but some are having treatment in European clinics with own eggs. Some Eastern European clinics allow more than 3 embryos I think, but you need to check this.

I had my donor embryo twins at IVI Valencia, who are one of the top clinics in Europe. Well worth contacting them. They are a top clinic for PGD, and this may be an option as it may be of help to find chromosomally normal embryos. Over 43 miscarriage rates are higher due to number of chromosomally abnormal embryos.

http://www.ivi.es/eng/centros/valencia.htm

Also Instituto Marques in Barcelona. You may like to ask the girls on other threads about clinics in the Czech Republic etc. for more info.

It is also an idea to eliminate as many other factors as possible - e.g. thyroid, karotyping, uterine issues, blood clotting, auto immune etc. etc. as well. I was lucky to get pregnant every time with own eggs on all 3 ivfs but miscarried all. Was told it was all due to my age but miscarried my donor egg cycle as well. It was only later I had blood tests which revealed I had 2 clotting disorders and an auto immune issue. I took blood thinners, steroids and high dose folic and vit b6&12 and gave birth to DE twins last year at age 46.

Sorry to bombard you with information. I guess the key is to get a consult now with one of the top UK clinics to get a proper scan and assessment of where you go from here and give you the best chance. All of these Euro clinics have excellent donor egg/embryo results and this may be of interest later.

Here is another website which I find very useful. It is for women trying to conceive over 40. There is lots of support and Pat the board founder will give you lots of helpful information if you post there. She had a baby at age 46 (through injectables and timed sex with DH. However, she had had children in a previous relationship).

http://www.fertilityover40.com/Forums/FertilityOver40Forum/tabid/60/Default.aspx

Sending you best wishes.

Daisy
x

/links


----------



## goose (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,

I wouldn't say they specialise in over 40s, but the ARGC has what seems to be some of the best rates in the UK for 40-42:

http://www.argc.co.uk/about_argc.html

From the HFEA details, that's 8 live births out of 38 cycles.

They might be worth contacting.

During stimulation, they monitor heavily with bloods and scans to tailor daily doses. Though they apparently will not go ahead if fsh levels are high though.

For info, my DW is coming up to 42 and she is 10 weeks pregnant from our first IVF attempt at the ARGC.

/links


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Goose,

Sadly, the ARGC does not accept single women for treatment.

Daisy
x


----------



## cosmos23 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi i am wondering if the ARGC will take patients with a fsh at 12.5 i have heard they are great . But equally the Lister any info would be great.


----------



## ireti2009 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello Cosmos,

I have read on this site that ARGC will not treat with FSH > 10.

Good Luck,
ireti


----------

